# disney tsum tsum plush?



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been really into collecting them recently. does anyone else collect them and/or play the game? 
i have 16 as of right now; 13 mini ones and 3 medium ones.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

I love them! I have two right now c:


----------



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I love them! I have two right now c:



awesome! i'm super bummed that they stopped doing the stamp thing in the uk Disney store, i was close to getting a pin!
which ones are they ?


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

I saw a stitch one and I wanted it SOOO bad! My mom wouldn't let me buy it, so I'm waiting for my grandparents to come c:


----------



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I saw a stitch one and I wanted it SOOO bad! My mom wouldn't let me buy it, so I'm waiting for my grandparents to come c:


gah, the stitch one is really cute! i bought it and when i came home my parents totally yelled at me oops


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 10, 2015)

I have two mini ones. Stitch and Perry the Platypus.
I plan to buy some more next time I'm out shopping with friends too. When I bought the Perry one, one of the girls I was with got one too, so we were known as 'Team Platypus' when we played hide and seek later.


----------



## Tao (Oct 10, 2015)

I have the small Stitch one. I saw it in a card shop and picked it up 'because Stitch'.


Otherwise, I have no idea what they're supposed to do. I know they have an NFC chip in them or something, but that's about where my investigation to what a 'Tsum Tsum' is stopped.


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 10, 2015)

I have 1 big mickey mouse xD


----------



## Titi (Oct 10, 2015)

They're super cute! I don't collect toys but I got a giant Marie one for my little sister who is obsessed with the character. It's adorable, she loves it so much.


I might eventually get a Stitch one for myself.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 10, 2015)

I only have the small normal Donald tsumtsum but I don't want to start collecting them because MONEY AND COMMITMENT @_@ but I love playing the game, so I guess I collect the cyber tsums LOL


----------



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have two mini ones. Stitch and Perry the Platypus.
> I plan to buy some more next time I'm out shopping with friends too. When I bought the Perry one, one of the girls I was with got one too, so we were known as 'Team Platypus' when we played hide and seek later.



gah, I really want the perry the platypus one! it's on my wishlist for now.



Tao said:


> I have the small Stitch one. I saw it in a card shop and picked it up 'because Stitch'.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I have no idea what they're supposed to do. I know they have an NFC chip in them or something, but that's about where my investigation to what a 'Tsum Tsum' is stopped.



the tag shows a small illustration of a hand holding a tsum tsum on top of a phone but when I tried imitating it nothing happened. I know in japan they have tsum tsum charms that contain chips for the arcade game, though.


----------



## paintedwings (Oct 10, 2015)

I was given Eeyore and Marie as gifts and fell in love with them, and bought the White Rabbit later ^^ I want more!


----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> gah, I really want the perry the platypus one! it's on my wishlist for now.
> 
> 
> 
> the tag shows a small illustration of a hand holding a tsum tsum on top of a phone but when I tried imitating it nothing happened. I know in japan they have tsum tsum charms that contain chips for the arcade game, though.



they're screen cleaners! the bottom of them are meant to like clean off your phone after a few frustrating games of tsum tsum!

anyway, I have tons! i was collecting since last year at around christmas time when the snow white tsums were out! I have 11 right now, and I'm hoping that they will re-release the christmas ones again so I can get them c:



Spoiler: picture c:









oops its blurry but okay!!!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2015)

Raffy said:


> they're screen cleaners! the bottom of them are meant to like clean off your phone after a few frustrating games of tsum tsum!
> 
> anyway, I have tons! i was collecting since last year at around christmas time when the snow white tsums were out! I have 11 right now, and I'm hoping that they will re-release the christmas ones again so I can get them c:
> 
> ...



ah, thanks! I was wondering what the picture meant lol!
the Christmas ones are being released on the third of next month!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 10, 2015)

I only have one right now, a medium Winnie the Pooh :3 I want to get all the Winnie the Pooh ones in mini to put in my car :3


----------



## aetherene (Oct 10, 2015)

The tsum tsum plushes are sooo cute. My cousin's girlfriend collects them, and my niece has a bunch of the Winnie the Pooh ones. I really want one, but I haven't had the money to buy one. I'd probably get Mickey Mouse, Stitch, and Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Coach (Oct 10, 2015)

I forgot about these! I remember really wanting them a while ago, I'll probably get the Christmas ones (I searched them up from a previous post) because they're really cute!


----------



## Pearls (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a small Marie one. I want to get more they're so cute >w<


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 10, 2015)

I want one, but I wouldn't really know what to do with them other than setting them on a table and letting them collect dust.


----------



## Tao (Oct 10, 2015)

Raffy said:


> they're screen cleaners! the bottom of them are meant to like clean off your phone after a few frustrating games of tsum tsum!




Makes more sense than what I thought they were.

Then again, the picture on the tag as well as the displays in the shop really weren't that clear to what they were/did (though I can see now how the picture would mean 'screen wiper'). I remember the display in the store saying something about storing them on your phone or something...I was confused. 



So what are the huge ones for then? So you can clean your TV?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2015)

Spoiler






















I also have Figaro and Jiminy on the way from Spain and I'm part of the subscription, so Smirking Oswald and small Mickey are coming as well.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 10, 2015)

Tao said:


> Makes more sense than what I thought they were.
> 
> Then again, the picture on the tag as well as the displays in the shop really weren't that clear to what they were/did (though I can see now how the picture would mean 'screen wiper'). I remember the display in the store saying something about storing them on your phone or something...I was confused.
> 
> ...



lmao nice.
if i had the huge ones, i would use them as pillows and just set them on my bed.
i think they're nice for long car trips or on a plane if you want a sleeping buddy.


----------



## himeki (Oct 10, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> awesome! i'm super bummed that they stopped doing the stamp thing in the uk Disney store, i was close to getting a pin!
> which ones are they ?



I have Dale/Chip and Alice c:


----------



## Yuni (Oct 10, 2015)

I have 2 Donalds, regular and polka-dot, Daisy, White Rabbit, Stitch and Scrump. 

We don't have a Disney Store in Australia, so I've always bought mine in Japan. If I lived there, I wouldn't mind getting one every week because they were $5-6. 

I really wanted Sheep Donald and Easter Donald though.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that Angel next to Stitch?


----------



## mirukushake (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been playing almost since it came out 2 years ago c: I'm kind of burned out on it now, but I still play the events and I have all of the tsums collected.

I usually only buy a few tsums per collection, but it's starting to add up... 


Spoiler: collection


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Is that Angel next to Stitch?



Yes.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Yes.



your collection is really cool!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so lucky~
I want the Oswald one so bad


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

I have one medium Stitch and 3 small ones: Goofy, Donald & Mickey. I really want a big Perry one!!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> I have one medium Stitch and 3 small ones: Goofy, Donald & Mickey. I really want a big Perry one!!



me too! the perry one is super cute ;A;


----------



## cIementine (Oct 13, 2015)

oh, they added a ton of new merch onto the uk Disney store! tsum tsum sticky tabs are extremely tempting.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh my god, these are the cutest! <3 I've really gotten back into Disney as of late so these are a temptation now. x3 I love Marie, she's adorable. I'll have to do more research on who is all out there. I'd probably have to purchase them online because I have NEVER seen them in my city's Disney Store.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 13, 2015)

i don't have any, but they're really cute and i wouldn't mind getting one of daisy or marie.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2015)

recent speculation shows that December's tsum tsum release is probably the lion king tsums. pretty excited!


----------



## MayorVin (Oct 31, 2015)

I cannot wait for the Lion King ones!

I have a few of the little disney ones, Bullseye, Ham, Svenn, Lady, Bambi, Thumper, Cheshire Cat & White Rabbit and the new marvel ones that came out missing spider man as i dont really like him and got a medium captain america instead xD

Im also addicted to the game to!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Omg yes i have sooo many and i play the game once in a while


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 1, 2015)

I controlled myself to buying online two LOL. My favorite characters in mini size. Donald and Minnie Mouse. 
I was gifted a tsum of inside out as well. I have way too many stuffed animals so I would run out of room if I get anymore tsums


----------



## Mariah (Nov 1, 2015)

I can't wait for the Tangled set.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 1, 2015)

I love Tsum Tsum! Currently only have the mini Minnie Mouse one ^^


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I can't wait for the Tangled set.



me neither, tangled is one of my favourite films.
do you know when these are being released? my guess is January but I haven't seen any pictures or speculation on their release.


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't have any ;-;

is the game fun?


----------



## Mariah (Nov 1, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> me neither, tangled is one of my favourite films.
> do you know when these are being released? my guess is January but I haven't seen any pictures or speculation on their release.



It's rumored for January. We'll probably see fakes appearing in November. Other sets rumored for next year include Sleeping Beauty and Monster's Inc/University. I'd really like to see full Aristocats and Lady and the Tramp sets.


----------



## Beardo (Nov 1, 2015)

I just want a large Dumbo one


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> recent speculation shows that December's tsum tsum release is probably the lion king tsums. pretty excited!



omg lion king!! i might get some of those for my mom for christmas c: she loves lion king


----------



## cIementine (Nov 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's rumored for January. We'll probably see fakes appearing in November. Other sets rumored for next year include Sleeping Beauty and Monster's Inc/University. I'd really like to see full Aristocats and Lady and the Tramp sets.



i'm pretty excited assuming this is the case. I don't have any full sets yet but there's not doubt i'm getting all of the tangled set. I googled it after your post and it seems like those are high possibilities for 2016. 
that would be pretty cool, I'd quite like to see princess and the frog ones myself.


----------



## Kinoko (Nov 1, 2015)

They're super cute but I don't have any  I want a Pooh one


----------



## Mariah (Nov 3, 2015)

Nobody predicted this.

No Kanga?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Nobody predicted this.
> 
> No Kanga?



Ehh i think i will skip on these then.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 3, 2015)

Up to now i have 1 medium Winnie the pooh and 4 small ones (eeyore, Winnie, piglet and tigger). Hoping collect these ones next : <3.

Edit: I'm also hoping to collect the inside character tsum tsums too .


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 3, 2015)

The peas in the pod one is my life


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just wondering if Kanga will get released in another batch, but would have been seriously cute to have her with Roo .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 4, 2015)

I think they are really really cute, I really wanted to buy one the last time I was at the Disney Store but I never did. =[ They remind me of squishables which I do have a few of, as well as some Ty "Beanie Ballz" which are their spherical animals. I just love all cute little squished things. I will probably get a few someday since I love Disney as well.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 4, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Nobody predicted this.
> 
> No Kanga?



why have roo with no kanga? they're actually pretty cute, and i'm probably going to get roo, rabbit and heffalump, but i'd much rather have the lion king or tangled characters. maybe January?
also the inside out ones have been rereleased in the uk and i didn't catch them last time, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Coach (Nov 4, 2015)

I got my dad to order me some for early Christmas presents (The 8-pack of christmas ones, all four Winnie the Pooh ones + an extra eeyore for my friend, the three Bambi ones and Marie). My friend ended up ordering me the special easter Piglet, so I'm excited for that, too!

We were talking today and we decided that they should make a Kanga with a little pouch that has a miniature Roo inside - that'd be adorable!


----------



## Mariah (Nov 6, 2015)

Scar looks great.




These are so weird. They look too childish.




These are pretty cool. I hope they end up making a Haunted Mansion set too.


----------



## Llust (Nov 6, 2015)

i had no idea what those were until now- turns out my younger sister has been watching that show for weeks yet i just found out o: it seems interesting though so ill look into it later


----------



## Mariah (Nov 6, 2015)

mimihime said:


> i had no idea what those were until now- turns out my younger sister has been watching that show for weeks yet i just found out o: it seems interesting though so ill look into it later



What show?


----------



## cinny (Nov 6, 2015)

Mariah said:


> These are pretty cool. I hope they end up making a Haunted Mansion set too.



I like these! I wanted to start a Tsum Tsum collection when the Nightmare Before Christmas collection was released, but forgot to buy them.

Maybe I'll get the Christmas Tsum Tsum.


----------



## Llust (Nov 6, 2015)

Mariah said:


> What show?



theres a disney show for it and it looks a lot like the plushies im seeing, so im assuming its the same thing


----------



## Mariah (Nov 6, 2015)

mimihime said:


> theres a disney show for it and it looks a lot like the plushies im seeing, so im assuming its the same thing



I know of the shorts that they sometimes show on TV. They're only like two minutes long though so it's not really a show.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 7, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted, but I found this during my last journey to the Disney store:



Spoiler: uwaa too big


----------



## Mariah (Nov 7, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Not sure if this was posted, but I found this during my last journey to the Disney store:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uwaa too big


I just went to the Disney store today for the Frozen Fever bag. They had a bunch of these. I'd totally buy one if they made a Baymax version. They look like they'd be great pillows.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

I found all the Inside out ones at my local Target. Yay


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Scar looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the pirates and scar ones look great, I can't wait for the lion king series to be released.
i'd absolutely love a haunted mansion set but the chances of them being released in the uk is slim. i'd like to have a trio of grim grinning ghosts.


----------



## piske (Nov 7, 2015)

OMG I LOVE TSUM TSUMS!!! I only have 1 (Dumbo) :< I feel weird buying them as I'm an adult and "too old" to like plushies :<

- - - Post Merge - - -



crystalmilktea said:


> Not sure if this was posted, but I found this during my last journey to the Disney store:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uwaa too big



GUUUH I WANT IT :>


----------



## Amichann (Nov 7, 2015)

I really wanna start collecting, but it all adds up after awhile;;; Plus part of me doesn't think the mini ones are worth the $5, they're so small LOL...


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

Ohh those plushies... I have several.. the Cinderella mousies, Dumbo, and Big Hero! All just chillin' in my closet collecting dust xD


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay so I got all of mine today! The Christmas ones this year all have green scarves on, which are surprisingly not even similar to a real scarf. They are not soft at all, and make them difficult to get out of the display box and even appreciate properly!


----------



## Cailey (Nov 9, 2015)

they are too cute, I wanna get some eventually ^^


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2015)

Amichann said:


> I really wanna start collecting, but it all adds up after awhile;;; Plus part of me doesn't think the mini ones are worth the $5, they're so small LOL...



They're only $5? To me, that is so cheap! I was expecting something like $10-$15. O:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> They're only $5? To me, that is so cheap! I was expecting something like $10-$15. O:



whaaatt! for a 3.5" plush toy? they're ?3 here at Disney store uk however at Clintons they're more expensive.


----------



## Yuni (Nov 20, 2015)

The time has come. 

Oh my gosh they finally have tsumtsums in Australia.


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Nov 21, 2015)

I started with two when they were released in the uk, but recently brought a ton since I found out they don't always restock the older released ones :l sad i missed out on the nightmare before christmas, frozen and all the other sets!

Also this probably won't matter to most people unless you're super ocd {like me >.<} but the clintons ones {and basically any one sold outside the disney store} aren't the same quality as the disney store ones as they are made by plush paws not disney. just putting it out there in case anyone cares, I recently brought a few toy story ones from there since my disney store didn't have them but was a bit disappointed when I got home and realised they weren't the same :l


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2015)

I bought the mini stitch tsum tsum today and I was reaaallllly tempted to buy the bigger one, which I think I'll do on Monday when I go back to look for my friends birthdsy present


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 21, 2015)

they were recently released in australia as an exclusive to target. the small ones are only $6 and i'm gonna get a ton for my birthday c:
as for the game, i have played it since last year and it's quite cute c:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

kiti_in_wonderland said:


> I started with two when they were released in the uk, but recently brought a ton since I found out they don't always restock the older released ones :l sad i missed out on the nightmare before christmas, frozen and all the other sets!
> 
> Also this probably won't matter to most people unless you're super ocd {like me >.<} but the clintons ones {and basically any one sold outside the disney store} aren't the same quality as the disney store ones as they are made by plush paws not disney. just putting it out there in case anyone cares, I recently brought a few toy story ones from there since my disney store didn't have them but was a bit disappointed when I got home and realised they weren't the same :l



they still sell the frozen and nightmare before christmas ones online c:


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Nov 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> they still sell the frozen and nightmare before christmas ones online c:



oh thanks for letting me know ! ^-^ may have to get some off there since amazon is a bit to much money for me >.<


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I bought the mini stitch tsum tsum today and I was reaaallllly tempted to buy the bigger one, which I think I'll do on Monday when I go back to look for my friends birthdsy present



oops bought the big stitch tsum tsum today YOLO


----------



## Kaitrock (Nov 23, 2015)

I want to get a stitch one!! I have a couple on myvmk but I never actually bought one. They're so cute


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

hm, the christmas ones are cute, but only found them as a set so far.. will they be sold separately soon?


----------



## Mariah (Nov 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


> hm, the christmas ones are cute, but only found them as a set so far.. will they be sold separately soon?



No, but you can get last year's at Target if you really want Christmas ones.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> No, but you can get last year's at Target if you really want Christmas ones.


no target here.. oh well
that's a bummer. 40€ is really too much since i don't need all, only 2-3 for presents.. anyway..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 23, 2015)

I haven't bought anymore plushies since my last post, I still want to get all the Winnie the Pooh ones though. I did end up ordering a Minnie Mouse Tsum Tsum Jumper to wear for our work Christmas party, it's Disney themed and costumes are expensive so I thought the jumper would do, hey at least it is Disney! I'd been eyeing it up for a while so it gave me an excuse to get it  I wish they had more Tsum Tsum themed clothes...


----------



## Mariah (Nov 25, 2015)

Tangled hype!




Year of the Monkey




Guardians of the Galaxy




Valentine Minnie


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 25, 2015)

Ahh thank you Mariah! I love the slightly more retro black and white look of the Valentine Minnie
Seeing the Tangled ones now as a physical tsumtsum is so strange to me, since it's been on the mobile game forever LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't think there are any Hercules tsum tsums, are there? I would LOVE a Megara one. *_*


----------



## Javocado (Nov 25, 2015)

They're cute as hell, but I ain't trying to get into them.
Was super close to buying a Baymax one the last time I was at Disneyland though haha.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2015)

eeeekkk i'm pretty hyped for those tangled and guardians of the galaxy ones ;w;


----------



## Javocado (Nov 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy



Oh man, this Starlord is gnarly!
:,,))


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Oh man, this Starlord is gnarly!
> :,,))



his hair is a bit weird - it looks green - but I need him anyway


----------



## Delphine (Nov 25, 2015)

They're super cute but I find them expensive... Plus, I really think that the 'Tsum Tsum versions' of human characters are disturbing in general. Nonetheless I bought Lock, Shock and Barrel from _Nightmare Before Christmas_ as well as Chip and Dale. I only took the mini versions but I might buy a medium version of Chip and Dale... but I'm collecting enough toys and plushes as of now so my wallet doesn't need me collecting Tsum Tsums n_n'


----------



## Mariah (Nov 26, 2015)

Zootopia! Probably a February release.






Medium Rocket Raccoon!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 27, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Zootopia! Probably a February release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that rocket raccoon looks really cool!


----------



## beffa (Nov 27, 2015)

they're so cute, i got a donald duck and a perry the platypus one and i really want the daisy duck one but i can't find it in any store anymore !!!! they r super adorable though, i only rly like the tiny ones bc they're so small and adorable


----------



## Mariah (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## cIementine (Nov 30, 2015)

Mariah said:


>



Thanks for the pics! The pascal and groot are pretty interesting.


----------



## crimkitty (Nov 30, 2015)

My wife and I have a pretty decent collection going we have 1 big tsum and i believe 2 medium tsums as for the small ones i haven't counted in a while. We both play the app.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 1, 2015)

These are so cute! I would love to get some, but I don't know where they sell them at.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 1, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> These are so cute! I would love to get some, but I don't know where they sell them at.


Disney store, Clintons (uk), and target.


----------



## firebends (Dec 1, 2015)

i own a medium sized winnie the pooh tsum tsum! my grandmother got it for me last christmas.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 1, 2015)

pumpkins said:


>



I'm so hyped. And Guardians of the Galaxy gets released on the 15th!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I'm so hyped. And Guardians of the Galaxy gets released on the 15th!



oh man! even better!
it doesn't say so on the uk site though ? ah well.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Dec 2, 2015)

OMGG I want the Valentine Tsumtsums!! <33


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

I want the lion king ones! I have been waiting for those.


----------



## Cailey (Dec 2, 2015)

ugh I want some so badly!


----------



## Karminny (Dec 2, 2015)

I got Chip when I went to the Disney store in nyc! I got a medium sized one bc Im poor. I don't collect them, but I plan on getting Pooh, Stitch, Marie, and Dale. I like using Chip as a pillow, its really comfortable~


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

I saw the cutest Baymax Tsum Tsums at Target tonight!!!


----------



## shunishu (Dec 3, 2015)

we got weak and ended up getting the xmas minis set after all -_- 
gonna give everyone one of them for xmas ^^

edit: oh, just saw the new ones above! the valentines and lion king ones are cute too


----------



## Mariah (Dec 3, 2015)

I really didn't think we'd ever get Oswald so I ordered one from Japan back in April. I'm hoping we end up getting Ortensia too someday.


----------



## Soraru (Dec 4, 2015)

oh my gosh. now i wanna start a collection. if only i had a place to put them.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 9, 2015)

Haunted Mansion!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Haunted Mansion!



Where are these available if they even are yet.?


----------



## Mariah (Dec 9, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Where are these available if they even are yet.?



They'll be available next year in the parks after the Pirates of the Caribbean tsums are released.  They usually end up online though too.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> They'll be available next year in the parks after the Pirates of the Caribbean tsums are released.  They usually end up online though too.



I see.  Thank you. 
I have never been, but that ghost bride  (?) Looks awesome.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Haunted Mansion!



my prayers have been answered! i was expecting it anyway tbh.
since i'm not going to Disney any time soon maybe i'll order online.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 19, 2015)

I ended up giving in and I purchased the mini tsum tsums. I picked Stitch and Marie. They're super cute and they sit at my desk with me. ^_^ I just went small to start before I purchase the medium ones.


----------



## Starlightt (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a large Stitch and I love him so much! I also started collecting the plastic Tsum Tsums (I have the large and medium of stitch, just need the small version!) So that's going to drain all of my money that I don't have too...


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2015)

i got tinkerbell, captain america, bing bong, jiminy cricket, and perry the platypus tsum tsums today.


----------



## teto (Dec 20, 2015)

I just end up picking a few up whenever I go to the Disney Store.
I only have about 3, Minnie Mouse, Mickey Mouse and I think Perry the Platypus?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 23, 2015)

i got my brother a baymax, pluto, anger and bing bong tsum for christmas
i scored myself a joy and armoured baymax
i got them from clintons though, which is still cool but i find they're a lot more firm and less soft than the disney store ones.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 23, 2015)

I went to target the other day and they were all so cute but I wasn't shopping for me, so I got a little dumbo for my roommate because he loves elephants.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

Disney tsum tsum plushes are too cute! I don't have any room in my apartment for them but I do buy some for my niece.


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Dec 29, 2015)

Would totally buy one or more if the closest Disneyland / Disney Store wasn't in another country :c
But there's always the Internet... Dunno. But they seem so adorable, awh.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a teeny tiny Baymax for Christmas!

I want a giant Stitch one, but I can't justify dropping ?20 on one...


----------



## Damniel (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a donald duck one from a friend and it's pretty cute.


----------



## reyy (Dec 29, 2015)

YeSSS
ive got three, all medium, one is stitch, one is minnie mouse and the other one is marie from the aristocats or something like that? yeah


----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 29, 2015)

I've always wanted some! I can never find the time to go shopping for them, unfortunately.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 29, 2015)

I could only find them at Target. I want Disgust tsum tsum, but they don't have it in stock.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 29, 2015)

YESS!i have a small section in my closet full of them. I got the dumbo eyes and eye closed, the three mice from cinderella, and big hero 6. I plan to collect more, the other day at the Disney store I found an olaf bag thing that hid 4 tsum tsum plushies in it. I was going to buy it then I thought maybe they would have more coming out xD


----------



## locketheart (Dec 29, 2015)

I've bought a few tsum tsum plushies, the tiny ones that can fit in your hand. So, so adorable.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like I'll be skipping next month.


----------



## Emizel (Jan 5, 2016)

Two years ago I saw a Stitch in a Disney store in Firenze, since than I've wanted one, but my mom say me that I'm too old to have one. I'm only 16. ;-; (A few years ago she bought for herself a Scrat plush wtf)


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 5, 2016)

The Lion King Tsum Tsum are out today


----------



## cIementine (Jan 5, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Looks like I'll be skipping next month.



they look pretty cool, sounds like the US has more of a selection





also these come out in uk in a fortnight


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jan 5, 2016)

-sobs- I'm not going out today and the Valentines Minnie is already sold out online


----------



## Coach (Jan 5, 2016)

Ordered all of the new tsum tsums today, as well as the Winnie the Pooh set that came out in December, Genie and Jaffar. Came to around ?87! I'll be skipping Guardians of the Galaxy and Zootopia / Zootropolis so I'll have a break to save up for the next sets I'd like. Hopefully Tangled will be coming out soon, that badge set featured them so it'd make sense for them to come soon.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

I reeeaaalllyy want the Donald Duck one, but at the time that I saw it, I didn't have enough money to buy it.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 5, 2016)

so they raised the price for the minis by $1 usd? no thanks...


----------



## r a t (Jan 5, 2016)

My secret santa got me a medium sized dumbo tsum tsum and nOW I NEED MORE


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2016)

I want all of them.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2016)

Target sells them and they are adorable


----------



## cIementine (Jan 25, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I want all of them.



gah, cute. 
i'm hoping march's release is going to finally be the tangled ones. I've been waiting far too long!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 25, 2016)

The Disney store is selling this beautiful Valentine's Box and I can't buy it.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 25, 2016)

I only have two, but I adore them. I really want Oswald The Lucky Rabbit. ;w; Btw, where I live in the states, they started selling these really cute lip glosses shaped like the tsum tsums as well!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 25, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> The Disney store is selling this beautiful Valentine's Box and I can't buy it.



the box of chocolates one?
i have it , and they are adorable!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 25, 2016)

Pharaoh said:


> I only have two, but I adore them. I really want Oswald The Lucky Rabbit. ;w; Btw, where I live in the states, they started selling these really cute lip glosses shaped like the tsum tsums as well!



I didn't know those existed. I know the Walmarts over here sell tsum tsum hard toys and I just found that out recently


----------



## Mariah (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## irisubunny (Feb 17, 2016)

they're the cutest things! my sister has a stack of them on her shelf, they look like little beans i adore them


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 17, 2016)

I am in love with them. I have almost 30 of the small ones. And only 3 medium. (Stitch, White Rabbit, and Cheshire Cat) 
I AM ADDICTED. Running out of space though to be honest. They are just so cute, I need them all.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2016)

I have one. It's bullseye from toy story haha. I thought it was super cute so I bought it, I don't really have any intention of buying more tho


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

Mariah said:


>



i'm probably going to order a few of them when they're released since I've been waiting for months. 
it really frustrates me that on the uk site it's called the 'rapunzel' collection with a terrible view of the plushes and a half-assed background. that poster has a cool tower and everything.
hoping for a civil war set soon too so I can get a bucky tsum tsum lmao


----------



## kayleee (Feb 17, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> i'm probably going to order a few of them when they're released since I've been waiting for months.
> it really frustrates me that on the uk site it's called the 'rapunzel' collection with a terrible view of the plushes and a half-assed background. that poster has a cool tower and everything.
> hoping for a civil war set soon too so I can get a bucky tsum tsum lmao



Omg disregard my last post I need that Maximus one


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Omg disregard my last post I need that Maximus one



same, I also live for pascal in a dress lol


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> hoping for a civil war set soon too so I can get a bucky tsum tsum lmao



I need a bucky tsum tsum in my life!!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> I need a bucky tsum tsum in my life!!



I already have a cap and black widow, so a bucky and a black panther or antman would be perfect!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I already have a cap and black widow, so a bucky and a black panther or antman would be perfect!



I have al the marvel ones besides spider-man (dont realllly like him! XD) and a Medium Cap tsum tsum (which i think im going to have to take to the midnight showing of civil war just for something to cuddle XD)

I kinda want a Loki one to and he looks super cute on picture banner for the marvel tsum tsums. 

but yes! need a Bucky so he can go with cap <3


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> I have al the marvel ones besides spider-man (dont realllly like him! XD) and a Medium Cap tsum tsum (which i think im going to have to take to the midnight showing of civil war just for something to cuddle XD)
> 
> I kinda want a Loki one to and he looks super cute on picture banner for the marvel tsum tsums.
> 
> but yes! need a Bucky so he can go with cap <3



I usually buy mine in stores and they never have the medium ones, which is sad. i'd love a medium cap myself, but I guess i'll order one online! my big goal is for complete team cap and team iron man. mainly team cap, though.
i'm super pumped for the movie, I don't think i'll be making the midnight showing but i'll be there on release day. (are you in uk? over here it comes out earlier than elsewhere, so that makes me happy lmao)
I think bucky is on the banner too, and he looks cute af, so fingers crossed! I think it would be a poor move not to release a bucky. people love bucky (I might be slightly biased).


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I usually buy mine in stores and they never have the medium ones, which is sad. i'd love a medium cap myself, but I guess i'll order one online! my big goal is for complete team cap and team iron man. mainly team cap, though.
> i'm super pumped for the movie, I don't think i'll be making the midnight showing but i'll be there on release day. (are you in uk? over here it comes out earlier than elsewhere, so that makes me happy lmao)
> I think bucky is on the banner too, and he looks cute af, so fingers crossed! I think it would be a poor move not to release a bucky. people love bucky (I might be slightly biased).



yeah i got all mine from the online store and they never have any of the big ones left. got them pretty much as the went on sale as i didnt know when id be able to go to the store. think Cap, Black Widow and Hulk are my favourites. Mainly for the hulks angry little face XD I didnt even get any of the guardians o the galaxy ones as they just looked awful. went in store last week and they didnt feel right either D8 

Im more of a team cap (forever team cap) then iron man so hopefully theyll do some civil war ones! it will be rude not to! XD

and yep! im in the uk! Im not sure when itll come out i know its maybe either end of april/may? and if Zootopia can release tsum tsum a month and a bit before the film hopfully well get civil war ones after!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> yeah i got all mine from the online store and they never have any of the big ones left. got them pretty much as the went on sale as i didnt know when id be able to go to the store. think Cap, Black Widow and Hulk are my favourites. Mainly for the hulks angry little face XD I didnt even get any of the guardians o the galaxy ones as they just looked awful. went in store last week and they didnt feel right either D8
> 
> Im more of a team cap (forever team cap) then iron man so hopefully theyll do some civil war ones! it will be rude not to! XD
> 
> and yep! im in the uk! Im not sure when itll come out i know its maybe either end of april/may? and if Zootopia can release tsum tsum a month and a bit before the film hopfully well get civil war ones after!


I agree. I might get a star lord and rocket raccoon, but the groot one looks awful and cheap imo. all of them aren't great tbh.
I think there was a leaked image of an antman one which implies maybe a civil war set. Also, now they release twice every month, they're going to alternate between marvel and star wars sets for the mid-month releases, so the stakes are higher.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 17, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> I agree. I might get a star lord and rocket raccoon, but the groot one looks awful and cheap imo. all of them aren't great tbh.
> I think there was a leaked image of an antman one which implies maybe a civil war set. Also, now they release twice every month, they're going to alternate between marvel and star wars sets for the mid-month releases, so the stakes are higher.



Rocket and Gamora was the only ones i kinda liked just not enough to buy. they didnt feel soft enough and just looked ugly!
here's hoping we do get some!




my updated collection! the lion king ones are just (just waiting on Mufasa and Nala. And Crock is new and the zootopia ones to and winking micky and sleepy eeyore and winking tiger


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 4, 2016)

I just got my very first tsum tsum. It's a little Marie one from the Aristocats


----------



## tobi! (Apr 4, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Rocket and Gamora was the only ones i kinda liked just not enough to buy. they didnt feel soft enough and just looked ugly!
> here's hoping we do get some!
> 
> View attachment 165018
> ...



what is the one on the far right? it's orange and looks like a fox


----------



## Mariah (Apr 4, 2016)

Happy Tsum Tsum Tuesday. Can't wait for the Jungle Book set and the new Alice in Wonderland set.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't collect them but I want to so bad! I love anything related to Disney but I share a room with my sister so unfortunately I wouldn't have anywhere to display them. I just keep all my plushies on my bed.


----------



## Vickie (Apr 5, 2016)

♥_ i have the super large winnie the pooh tsum tsum plush!!
he's the most adorable thing!!
and he's so nice to hug!!
the plushie is soo cute,
too bad he's pretty much useless in the game XD _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 5, 2016)

Norski said:


> what is the one on the far right? it's orange and looks like a fox



those are Zootopia Tsum Tsums. 
So the Lion is Lionheart. (the lion) then Officer Chawhauser (Cheetah) Nick (whos a fox) and the last one is Finnick. (whos a fennec fox!) 

Hope that helps


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 5, 2016)

I want the and they look so cute however, I HAVE NONE.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you guys cut the tags off your tsum tsums?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 5, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> Do you guys cut the tags off your tsum tsums?



Never.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 5, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> those are Zootopia Tsum Tsums.
> So the Lion is Lionheart. (the lion) then Officer Chawhauser (Cheetah) Nick (whos a fox) and the last one is Finnick. (whos a fennec fox!)
> 
> Hope that helps



i wish they made the fennec fox a bit lighter or the ears larger. i saw it in target just after watching zootopia and I couldn't figure out who it was.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't. These things are so cute. I don't own any, but I like to touch them when I'm at the store.
I probably look really weird, actually. Some full grown ass woman in the kid's section touching all the tsum tsums.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 5, 2016)

Norski said:


> i wish they made the fennec fox a bit lighter or the ears larger. i saw it in target just after watching zootopia and I couldn't figure out who it was.



they are super cute. i didnt know much about the movie to get all the other characters but i kind of want them all now lol
yeah see what you mean as he does look like a fox more then anything.
these came out in march for us i think and i didnt even know who they where and i just wanted the cute ones XD


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 5, 2016)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Rocket and Gamora was the only ones i kinda liked just not enough to buy. they didnt feel soft enough and just looked ugly!
> here's hoping we do get some!
> 
> View attachment 165018
> ...



i want the zootopia ones soo bad! zootopia is my new favorite movie by disney


----------



## cIementine (Apr 12, 2016)

i'm really hoping to get a pascal and some star wars tsum tsums this weekend. i did get Rapunzel and maximus recently though. 
really sad they haven't done a civil war set since i'd die for a full team cap.
hope they do episode VII star wars ones sometime this year as well.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 14, 2016)

I haven't seen the plushes, but I've seen the little toys of them. Freaking ADORBS


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a donald duck tsum tsum <33 I also play the game I use Maleficent as my Tsum Tsum


----------

